# Im new to this board and have alot to say......



## sterry (Sep 5, 2003)

I just can't figure out how to retrieve a post. 

Is there anyone or anything that explains how this forum works?

I know this is not Rocket scientist, but will someone help me out?

Also how do you ladies get pictures to appear under your name?

Thank you!

4a/natural
medium textured
previously relaxed


----------



## Nonie (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm not sure I know what you mean, but if you are trying to find an old post that you once read, you could click on the "Search" link at the top and type a "relevant word" from the topic you seek - don't forget to indicate how long ago it may have appeared and also to select the "Hair Discussion forum" so you don't get a zillion findings taken from every forum (I'm of course assuming you're looking for a hair topic). 

Check out the  FAQ link above. Many of your questions are answered there.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 5, 2003)

Welcome to the LHCF.


----------



## ngaa (Sep 11, 2003)

welcome to the board


----------



## cutebajangirl (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2003)

Wilkomen, bienvenue, welcome...(from Cabaret the musical). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you want to keep track of a post go to the bottom of the screen and click favorite/toggle. THen it will appear in your "my home" section by it's title.  You can do this with any post your looking at. 
hth


----------



## Teva (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome to the board.

I am new also and these ladies have helped me soo much already.  You will get alot of good help here.  Try to read all the old post too.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

